# Red Tiger Lotus question



## xenos369 (May 18, 2014)

So i saw this plant in a LFS, and i have to admit that it looks really beautiful. It stays red under lower light, and has large foliage. However, I am reading from some sources that this plant is an aggressive grower, and can soften and acidify your water in a few weeks. Im just asking any RTL keepers if this is true? 


Thanks


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

This is a very hardy plant. It grew in gravel for me and grew incredibly well in soil. You just have to keep on top of it. If you keep trimming the leaves and keeping them short it should stay under control. However it can go straight up to the surface of the water if you let it. 

I'm not sure about acidifying the water...I didn't know it could do that. I had kept co2 so that softened my water


----------



## xenos369 (May 18, 2014)

Jiinx said:


> This is a very hardy plant. It grew in gravel for me and grew incredibly well in soil. You just have to keep on top of it. If you keep trimming the leaves and keeping them short it should stay under control. However it can go straight up to the surface of the water if you let it.
> 
> I'm not sure about acidifying the water...I didn't know it could do that. I had kept co2 so that softened my water


I have black sand as substrate, would still RTL grow well using root tabs for ferts?


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't see why not  I had gravel and root tabs. I think it should be fine. I really had no problem growing this plant at all!


----------



## Professor Monkey (Jan 8, 2015)

I have kept one before.

Definitely needs a good substrate to grow well. Had a few leaves reach the surface which were cool, but in my experience it was very sensitive to water conditions. When my tank maintenance schedule deteriorated the plant's growth slowed to almost nothing. Could be that it was indeed removing all of the minerals from the water.

No idea about it softening water; never seemed to affect the fish or other plants in any discernable way.


----------



## hendy8888 (Sep 10, 2010)

I have grown it in sand and also Netlea brown. No problems in either substrate. It is an aggressive grower, easy to trim leaves though. My experience was with co2 and good light. I don't think one plant will strip the water of its minerals. I have always had hard water from the tap.


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

What about inert substrate, no ferts, low-light and no CO2?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

xenos369 said:


> So i saw this plant in a LFS, and i have to admit that it looks really beautiful. It stays red under lower light, and has large foliage. However, I am reading from some sources that this plant is an aggressive grower, and can soften and acidify your water in a few weeks. Im just asking any RTL keepers if this is true?
> 
> Thanks


I've never had any plant soften or acidify water. I don't know if this is even possible.


----------



## xenos369 (May 18, 2014)

solarz said:


> I've never had any plant soften or acidify water. I don't know if this is even possible.


Im not 100% sure, but i think it is due to the plant absorbing so many dissolved minerals and other things that it reduces the TDS in the water, softening it...

Though im not sure whether this plant can do this


----------



## brycon (Aug 5, 2014)

I got this plant free from someone and he said that he had no issues with it. Another person I talked to said that it has a large root system and will take over the entire area so I was worried.

I don't find it grows outward very much at all and under medium light, the plant stays short. I had it my high light tank and whenever it reached the surface, the light would melt it so I moved it into my medium light tank (both with CO2). The only issue I have with it is that it blocks the light underneath due to the big leaves.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

the plant sends out aggressive runners once the mother-plant is rooted. I have had this plant for many years now. Great in low light (slow grower), and with good light this plant will send leaves to the top blocking light below. 

Ive heard they can slow the growth of plants around them. Dunno if its true. But as for acidity, I haven't noticed anything. 

Overall it's a great plant.


----------



## xenos369 (May 18, 2014)

tranceaddict said:


> the plant sends out aggressive runners once the mother-plant is rooted. I have had this plant for many years now. Great in low light (slow grower), and with good light this plant will send leaves to the top blocking light below.
> 
> Ive heard they can slow the growth of plants around them. Dunno if its true. But as for acidity, I haven't noticed anything.
> 
> Overall it's a great plant.


So, this plants does not suck up TDS in the water, and reduce hardness? I HAVE BEEN MISINFORMED!

Anyways thanks guys, i may get this awesome looking plant soon! Im now wondering how big does it get? Can it fit in a 55 gallon?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

xenos369 said:


> So, this plants does not suck up TDS in the water, and reduce hardness? I HAVE BEEN MISINFORMED!


I don't think it would. Plants only need minerals in minute quantities. Any minerals your plants do absorb, you will more than replenish with water changes.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

xenos369 said:


> So, this plants does not suck up TDS in the water, and reduce hardness? I HAVE BEEN MISINFORMED!
> 
> Anyways thanks guys, i may get this awesome looking plant soon! Im now wondering how big does it get? Can it fit in a 55 gallon?


It will grow as much as u allow it. Mine is close to two feet straight up towards the light. But can be maintained in nano tanks. I cut 4-8 leaves weekly. Take a look at my 118Gallon.


----------

